# hickory bow update 2/8/09...almost done



## bam_bam (Jan 14, 2009)

Look I started on one of the staves you gave me, I got some challenges in it to say the least but I think it will work out. Thanks again. And thaks to ken purdy for that farriers rasp, man that thing will hog off some wood quick


----------



## schleylures (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya I would say you got some challenges in it and the rasp is great on wood and your fingers,huh. Maybe you can make something out of it. If you do keep up the posts. I mad some bamboo cup out of some of the stuff JkeAllen brought me I do not know how long they will hold up.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 19, 2009)

Got the cambium off today, actually the rain helped some. Hickory is a very absorbant wood so any moisture in the air will cause the wood to get softer as it absorbs water vapor from the air. Anyway here it is, left some on for a camo effect.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 19, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Ya I would say you got some challenges in it and the rasp is great on wood and your fingers,huh. Maybe you can make something out of it. If you do keep up the posts. I mad some bamboo cup out of some of the stuff JkeAllen brought me I do not know how long they will hold up.



I think it should hold up pretty good. Let us know I am interested how it does


----------



## schleylures (Jan 19, 2009)

them knots are not quite as big as the ones in my hickory bow. But you can sure see them in there. Looking good. Keep me posted. Bamboo cups still look good they are dry a sitting on the bar.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 19, 2009)

HEY bam bam what did you work it down with?


----------



## Redbow (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice bow bam bam, good luck with it !! I got some hickory a drying in my garage now,,hope to get to it this summer !


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2009)

lookin' good brother .......

bring that rascal to WAR , I wanna sling a stick with her if ya don't mind ....


----------



## dpoole (Jan 19, 2009)

Nugefan you got your own hickory stave. Why dont you  not bring it  ?


----------



## schleylures (Jan 19, 2009)

He sort of got you on that one. If dpoole keeps the mouth up we might have to take him out behind the woodshed.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Nugefan you got your own hickory stave. Why dont you  not bring it  ?



I ain't even took a hatchet to it yet ....

Bam Bam's is ready to shoot .....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great Chris. I like the camo.
What's the weight?


----------



## dpoole (Jan 19, 2009)

I aint going willingly to the wood shed with PETER PAN


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 19, 2009)

schleylures said:


> them knots are not quite as big as the ones in my hickory bow. But you can sure see them in there. Looking good. Keep me posted. Bamboo cups still look good they are dry a sitting on the bar.



Your right the ones on your bow are huge



dpoole said:


> HEY bam bam what did you work it down with?



A hatchet and rasp


Nugefan said:


> lookin' good brother .......
> 
> bring that rascal to WAR , I wanna sling a stick with her if ya don't mind ....



We'll do, if she holds together



Nugefan said:


> I ain't even took a hatchet to it yet ....
> 
> Bam Bam's is ready to shoot .....



Not quite, I still gotta tiller the limbs but its close



Jake Allen said:


> Looks great Chris. I like the camo.
> What's the weight?



bout 400lbs at 10 inches right now



dpoole said:


> I aint going willingly to the wood shed with PETER PAN


----------



## dutchman (Jan 19, 2009)

400#@10".

Good looking job, there, Chris!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> 400#@10".
> 
> Good looking job, there, Chris!


----------



## schleylures (Jan 21, 2009)

bam_bam said:


>



come on now update.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 22, 2009)

schleylures said:


> come on now update.



Gonna have to wait till this weekend. Work and school takes up my time during the week.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 26, 2009)

got both limbs bending now.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2009)

I think it still looks around 350 lbs .....


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 26, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> I think it still looks around 350 lbs .....



Close to it.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 26, 2009)

mayb a little less now. Looks good. If it does not work out I know where some more hickory is at.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 8, 2009)

Got a string on it, its pulling bout 80lbs at 23". Its a beast got some wood still to remove to bring the poundage down but its close.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good. will you trim out a handle ?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2009)

dpoole said:


> looking good. will you trim out a handle ?



What do you mean?? Make it smaller?


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good can't wait to see done. Are you going to stain it or leave it natural?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2009)

Katera73 said:


> looking good can't wait to see done. Are you going to stain it or leave it natural?



Probly just some linseed oil


----------



## dpoole (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry bam bam looking at the picture  i did not realise that was only the top half. I see the handle.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2009)

dpoole said:


> sorry bam bam looking at the picture  i did not realise that was only the top half. I see the handle.



O ok. yup its got a handle


----------



## schleylures (Feb 9, 2009)

dpoole said:


> sorry bam bam looking at the picture  i did not realise that was only the top half. I see the handle.



Duh.......He ant no kin to me.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2009)

QUOTE=schleylures;3172812]Duh.......He ant no kin to me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2009)

Bam Bam, your avater is hilarious!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, your avater is hilarious!!



Thank' Ye


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Feb 10, 2009)

Your bow looks great!!  Do you have any helpful tip for someone that is fixing to attempt to make his first bow?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 10, 2009)

SnakeWrangler said:


> Your bow looks great!!  Do you have any helpful tip for someone that is fixing to attempt to make his first bow?



Yeah, go slow. You cant put wood back on after it's been removed. And dont freat if your first one dont come out how you like, every bow you make will be a learning exsperience so pay attention to what the wood is telling ya.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 10, 2009)

*???????? Bam bam ???????*



Nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, your avater is hilarious!!



Bam Bam,
Just who gave you permission to use my mother in laws photo on your avatar ? Nick...........what's up with this guy ? Seriously that bow looks great ! !


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 10, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Bam Bam,
> Just who gave you permission to use my mother in laws photo on your avatar ? Nick...........what's up with this guy ? Seriously that bow looks great ! !



I got connections


----------

